# Poor kids today !



## AMA Rider (Mar 23, 2014)

The family and I just went to a big indoor water park, and over half the young dudes have gyno ( wtf ) ?
its got to be that the water recycling plants can't take the "pill " out of the water, and young guys are getting it. No one my age has it unless they just jacked to hard when we had no AIs ( me ) ha ha ...


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2014)

How many of those kids were just fat and how many lean kids had gyno?


----------



## AMA Rider (Mar 23, 2014)

KelJu said:


> How many of those kids were just fat and how many lean kids had gyno?


Even the lean kids ? One kid was 10%BF and had 2 inch nips. I was scared he was gonna start lactating ! Ha ha !


----------



## Mudge (Mar 25, 2014)

Who knows, all the soy, bisphenal-A and other crap in our diets...


----------



## flood (Apr 13, 2014)

Mudge said:


> Who knows, all the soy, bisphenal-A and other crap in our diets...



Yep, and Xenoestrogens all over the place. It pays the rent for some, and lightens the wallet eventually for a lot more;   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoestrogen


----------

